

Track iOS crashes with Hoptoad - mwhuss
http://robots.thoughtbot.com/post/1487918632/track-ios-crashes-with-hoptoad

======
carson
It will be interesting to see if this causes any issues for people getting
apps approved. If nothing else it seems like a very nice tool for doing Ad-Hoc
crash reporting.

~~~
mwhuss
There are currently Apps in the app store that have been approved using the
iOS notifier.

------
tmpk
Does anyone know how this compares with Flurry's API to log crashes in iOS
apps?

